# Farm



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Today I went to a farm and got apples beans raspberries blueberries and strawberries and corn


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Just some ordinary farm? Are you friends with the person that owns the farm or is it a farm where you get to pick fruit but you have to pay for it?

I also thought you were busy with school? It appears your still on here, haha!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That’s awesome! Beautiful pics too!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Just some ordinary farm? Are you friends with the person that owns the farm or is it a farm where you get to pick fruit but you have to pay for it?
> 
> I also thought you were busy with school? It appears your still on here, haha!


Yup I’m not friends. 

I am but my school didn’t start yet starts soon


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> That’s awesome! Beautiful pics too!


Thanks!


----------

